# 3 MONTH TIMESHARE VACATION IN AZ & CA.....need help with planning



## dreamin (May 3, 2014)

This past winter we went to Texas and Florida for 3 months and stayed in a different timeshare each week.  It was a wonderful experience.  For winter '15 our plan is to do the same thing in AZ and CA.  From my research I'm preparing myself for cooler weather than FL although it will still be significantly nicer than the Canadian prairie winter!  I'm learning that CA doesn't have the network of timeshares that FL has.  GCR has lots of availability but they have a 1 in 4 rule and extra fees.  Budget is a consideration so this could be challenging.

We are familiar with AZ but have never been to CA.  Our interests are hiking, biking and exploring (scenic sites, museums, culture & history).  Some of our reservations will be Last Call, Extra Vacations or rentals.  We'll likely venture to Las Vegas for 1 or 2 weeks because of easier last minute availability and for some Vegas excitement!  I can only exchange through RCI.  Our plan is to start with 2 weeks in AZ, travel through southern CA, and end up in San Francisco at the end of March.  I've been in contact with full-timers Mike & Edie and they gave some useful suggestions.  So far, these are the weeks that I have reserved.  Any comments or suggestions to steer me in the right direction would be appreciated!

Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale
Lawrence Welk Resort Villas, Escondido
Laguna Surf, Laguna Beach
Palm Springs Tennis Club, Palm Springs
Pine Acres Lodge, Pacific Grove


----------



## eal (May 3, 2014)

Sounds like fun! We spend a lot of time in February and March in CA and AZ. We particularly enjoy Scottsdale Camelback Resort, Starr Pass Golf Suites in Tucson, and the Oasis Resort in Palm Springs. 

My advice would be to check out the alternative exchange companies. Trading Places often has units at Desert Breezes in Palm Springs and at Riviera Oaks in northern San Diego County, as well as Villas at Cave Creek north of Phoenix.

Platinum Interchange has units at Aquamarine Villas in Oceanside and San Diego Country Estates near Riviera Oaks.


----------



## Sandy (May 3, 2014)

*I am also interested*

I will be on a sabbatical starting in January, and wanted to stay in the AZ area. You mentioned the alternative exchange companies. Does this require a deposit, or do they also have last minute rentals available at the places you mention?  

My alternative plan is to go for Orlando area. I believe that the abundance of timeshares in that region will allow for last minute exchanges, or rentals.


----------



## sue1947 (May 3, 2014)

I'd suggest something on the Central CA coast.  The scenery and hiking options are best around Morro Bay but the timeshare options are very limited.  However, it's a long drive from Escondido or Laguna Beach to Pacific Grove so booking something in the middle will allow you time to see Big Sur etc. For timeshare, look at Ventura at the far south end, maybe Solvang (though I'm not sure I'd want to spend a week there) and San Luis Bay Inn would be ideal.  If a timeshare doesn't pan out, you might look at renting a house in Morro Bay (which I've done via vrbo.com which = homeaway.com).    Worldmark has one at Pismo Beach, but there are only 20 units and they are very small, cramped and you will hear everything anybody says in any other unit.  As a WM owner, Pismo is the only resort I really dislike.  

I'd also suggest something in Tucson, but Starr Pass Golf suites (which I also really like) now trades in II.  Worldmark has Rancho Vistoso north of town and they are nice units.  
Sedona is a must do, in my opinion, though more March than January.  

Keep us posted; I love these kind of threads that make me dream of future stays.

Sue


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2014)

It's unfortunate that you don't have access to II, as the nicest resorts in both Arizona and California exchange through II.  If feasible, it might be worth it to purchase a WorldMark ownership so you could exchange through II as well as RCI.

If you do, or for those reading this that do exchange through II, the best resorts in Arizona (in my opinion) are:

*Scottsdale:*

Four Seasons Scottsdale
Westin Kierland Villas
Marriott's Canyon Villas

*Sedona:*

Hyatt Pinon Pointe


In California, the best are:

*Carlsbad:*

Four Seasons Aviara

*Newport Beach:*

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas

*Palm Springs/Palm Desert Area:*

Westin Mission Hills
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas
Marriott's Shadow Ridge

*Carmel:*

Hyatt Highlands Inn


Steve


----------



## eal (May 4, 2014)

Hi Sandy,
The alternative exchange companies generally don't require a membership fee, although Hawaii Timeshare Exchange charge $39 for a year. and yes they have many last minute weeks.


----------



## talkamotta (May 7, 2014)

You might want to try the Sedona area, Las Vegas usually has availability.  St George, UT would also be a nice place.   I live in Utah and I have seen some beautiful pictures of Bryce and Zions with some snow but Ive always gone in the other seasons.


----------



## dreamin (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for all the recommendations!

eal - I have used the alternate exchange companies occasionally and will be checking for last minute rentals.  I know Platinum doesn't offer them until the 90 day mark.

Sandy - This past March I was able to reserve The Fountains and Orange Lake Resort in Orlando as an RCI Last Call.  I found these one week prior to check-in and was very happy with both resorts.  I was hoping for an east or west coast resort but none came available for my dates.  If you are looking for Orlando you should be successful.

Sue1947 - I have an OGS for San Luis Bay as I do want to spend another week in the Central Coast area.  We'll be travelling from Palm Springs enroute to Pacific Grove so I would like to get another week on the coast before heading north.

Steve - Those resorts sound wonderful but I'm not in a position to make a Worldmark purchase.  Your recommendations will be helpful to others following this post.

Talkamotta - Two years ago we went to Sedona and arrived in a blizzard.  That was mid-February.  We love Sedona but are trying to avoid snow.  We will have to save Utah for a summer vacation.  There always seems to be availability in Vegas year round, so that will be our back-up plan if I am unable to find last minute weeks in CA and AZ.  

I have the first 2 weeks of February on hold in a 1 BR at Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar.  We like the idea of having 2 consecutive weeks.  Any comments on this resort and area?  Most of the TUG reviews are from 2011 and 2008.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 8, 2014)

I'd recommend that you add New Mexico to your planning.  New Mexico has wonderful Native American ruins, a thriving art scene, great weather, hiking that is an avenue to spectacular views, friendly people, and a beautiful blending of Spanish, Native American, and Anglo cultures.  In my opinion, having lived in New Mexico and Arizona, New Mexico has more to offer.


----------



## Luanne (May 8, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> I'd recommend that you add New Mexico to your planning.  New Mexico has wonderful Native American ruins, a thriving art scene, great weather, hiking that is an avenue to spectacular views, friendly people, and a beautiful blending of Spanish, Native American, and Anglo cultures.  In my opinion, having lived in New Mexico and Arizona, New Mexico has more to offer.



I agree.


----------



## melissy123 (May 8, 2014)

*Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar*

I live in Del Mar, so I'm quite biased when I say it's a beautiful area. Del Mar has a small town/beach city feel.  Your timeshare is on the street across from the beach, and there's many nice restaurants close by.  Del Mar is 20 minutes away from downtown San Diego.  The hotel L'Auberge del Mar, attached to the timeshares, is very nice in itself.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 9, 2014)

*DAELive*

You may want to consider DAE (Dial an exchange) as a possible plan B or C, if you find yourself with no other choices.  They sometimes have Lake Havasu, Phoenix, and Palm Desert in their rental/bonus pools.  No membership fee unless you want to have some Gold priority access.


----------



## talkamotta (May 9, 2014)

FYI.  St George doesnt get as hot as Vegas but if it should snow it would melt before the end of the day.  They dont get the winds that Vegas gets.


----------

